# any teen mums going to breastfeed??



## Beth_18

is anyone in here going to breast feed or has or is breastfeeding??

alot of my friend look at me like im wired when i tell them im goin to brestfeed!
is it cuz im a teen mum ???


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im going to breast feed aswell! i think its just the fact we are teens that people look at us funny lol XX


----------



## Beth_18

i know yeah. i think its cuz im usally a shy person lol


----------



## Laura--x

I'm going to breastfeed, try atleast. I'm usually a shy person too and the only thing that puts me off is having to do it when i visit family or go out somewhere.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i breastfed amber, didnt last long though.
she was very demanding, i hardly got any sleep since before went into labour, i was wrecked after i had her. when day 4 came when my milk came in, omg my breasts were like rock and where so sore, amber wasnt happy, in end went to bottles, breastfeeding just werent for me x


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm not a teen for much longer but i'm not going to breast feed i find it weird i know its not but thats just my personal opinion


----------



## nikky0907

Breastfeeding wasn't for me :)

I don't think it's the fact that _you're _a teenager that your friends look at you funny when you say you're going to breastfeed,it's the fact that your friends are teenagers. :)


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Im not going to breast feed due to the medication Im on.
But if you want to try it then thats really great!! Like Nikky said,Its because your friends are teenagers!
Xx


----------



## princess_vix

I am going to try :D


----------



## tasha41

I want to because it's better for the baby and might help me lose the weight faster, but I still would prefer to bottle feed, my mother didn't with me or my siblings, we're all fine.. and none of my young mom friends have breastfed at all.


----------



## ajarvis

they probably look at you wierd cause it's something they've not thought of... at least that would be my guess. I breastfed my son and before I got pregnant and went on one of these boards it's not something I had ever thought of - I was 23 at the time and the thought had never crossed my mind.


----------



## AmyyJanee

I dont think they'de do it too mean any harm, but because there still young too, and wont have any real knowlege of breastfeeding may find it slightly strange... i know before i was pregnant & read the books on it i didnt have much knowlege and would have found it strange... i never thought i wud be breastfeeding but since ive been pregnant changed my mind.

X


----------



## bootyb

I was decided that i was gonna bottle feed, but im havin second thoughts bout it. my sister was bottle fed nd she is ok nd so were my two cousins. but then im thinkin that i shud take breast feedin into consideration... dunno im undecided atm


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I'm definitely going to breastfeed, well try and hope it's right for me.
I'll find it weird when I'm out in public but expressing milk is the future apparently haha so I'm gonna give that a try for when we're out (it'll also help coz the OH will have no excuse not to get up in the night lol) but hopefully I will breastfeed for most of the time.
Like others have said, your friends will find it weird because they're young and probably haven't thought about it, I get the same exact looks.
As they say 'breast is best' but bottle feeding is also really good now. It's a completely personal choice :) xxx


----------



## mernie

im definitely gonna breastfeed im 19 and my friends still think its weird and i just tell em well at least i know im doin whats right for my baby and they usually end up feelin kinda bad lol


----------



## Beth_18

thankyou all girlies. my oh wants me to breastfeed to soo im going to try x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls, i'm a fosil now but thought i'd drop in as i was once a teen mom many moons ago and i breast fed my daughter, yes it was strange at first but i loved it, i've now breast fed all my kids and hope to do so with this one and all i can say is poncho's, they are brill as you can b feed in public and no one ever knows wot you are doing, also swing cardigans and coats are good as they offer great access to the girls as i call them so easy to feed but nice and descret.
I now foster a 14 year old and she is in shock to me breast feeding as she though it was what people did b4 bottles haha 
Good luck girls if you do decide to breast feed and don't forget it's only 1 way of feeding your child so don't be hard on your self if you don't.
From your loving fosil xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im not going to breast feed because of the medication im on but even if i wasnt i think id bottle feed anyway.


----------



## colsy

I'm many years out my teens :rofl: and I have no experience of breastfeeding ... for the simple reason that I haven't had a baby yet :rofl: However, I am reading this thread with some fascination, as I genuinely don't understand why some people actively choose NOT to breastfeed. If/when I am lucky enough to have my own baby, I would definitely want to BF if I could. Apart from the obvious bit about it being best for your baby, there seem to me to be zillions of good reasons to BF, not least including the fact that your own milk is FREE! Plus also isn't it much easier to transport your BBs rather than all the bottles and sterilisers etc. that are required for bottles?

I'm not passing any judgement here ... after all, each to their own. I'm just really curious why anybody could be bothered to bottle feed.

And to the original poster of this thread, good luck if you do decide to BF, and I am sure it's because your friends are teenagers, rather than because YOU are a teenager, that you're getting funny looks from them.

XX


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I want to breastfeed. But im just a bit unsure at the moment
xx


----------



## Luhweez

i breatsfed until lexi was 4 weeks, i had to stop because i wasn't filling her and my back was really aching, i wanted to breastfeed until 3 months but it just didnt happen for me, everyones different! and don't worry about them thinking its weird, its not, they'll probably feel the same when its there own.


----------



## sue08

I'm not a teen mom, but I will be breastfeeding for about 6 months its very healthy for the baby, for the ones that choose not to I think you should reaserch it, even for a month of breast milk will benefit the baby, it helps build the immune system. heres some info on the benefits:

The primary benefit of breast milk is nutritional. Human milk contains just the right amount of fatty acids, lactose, water, and amino acids for human digestion, brain development, and growth. 

Cow's milk contains a different type of protein than breast milk. This is good for calves, but human infants can have difficulty digesting it. Bottle-fed infants tend to be fatter than breast-fed infants, but not necessarily healthier. 

Breast-fed babies have fewer illnesses because human milk transfers to the infant a mother's antibodies to disease. About 80 percent of the cells in breast milk are macrophages, cells that kill bacteria, fungi and viruses. Breast-fed babies are protected, in varying degrees, from a number of illnesses, including pneumonia, botulism, bronchitis, staphylococcal infections, influenza, ear infections, and German measles. Furthermore, mothers produce antibodies to whatever disease is present in their environment, making their milk custom-designed to fight the diseases their babies are exposed to as well. 

A breast-fed baby's digestive tract contains large amounts of Lactobacillus bifidus, beneficial bacteria that prevent the growth of harmful organisms. Human milk straight from the breast is always sterile, never contaminated by polluted water or dirty bottles, which can also lead to diarrhea in the infant. 

Human milk contains at least 100 ingredients not found in formula. No babies are allergic to their mother's milk, although they may have a reaction to something the mother eats. If she eliminates it from her diet, the problem resolves itself. 

Sucking at the breast promotes good jaw development as well. It's harder work to get milk out of a breast than a bottle, and the exercise strengthens the jaws and encourages the growth of straight, healthy teeth. The baby at the breast also can control the flow of milk by sucking and stopping. With a bottle, the baby must constantly suck or react to the pressure of the nipple placed in the mouth.


----------



## xx-andy-xx

formula is being pushed in everyone's face lately, and breastfeeding isnt as popular as it should be.

good for you on breastfeeding, its definitely best for the baby!
a lot of teens decide not to because its "inconvenient" or something dumb like that.


----------



## dizzy65

when i was pregnant my plan was to breastfeed and if i get pregnant again i will be breast feeding :)


----------



## Novbaby08

well I'm a teen mom(sorta, I'm 19) and I chose to breastfeed, it was really hard at first, but it starts to get easier. It takes a lot of patience though, and commitment


----------



## soliloquise

i am an old fart :) my opinion is this: this is what your boobs are for :D the milk is free, sterile and best for your baby, completely natural and helps with bonding with the skin to skin contact.


----------



## nikky0907

colsy said:


> I'm many years out my teens :rofl: and I have no experience of breastfeeding ... for the simple reason that I haven't had a baby yet :rofl: However, I am reading this thread with some fascination, as I genuinely don't understand why some people actively choose NOT to breastfeed. If/when I am lucky enough to have my own baby, I would definitely want to BF if I could. Apart from the obvious bit about it being best for your baby, there seem to me to be zillions of good reasons to BF, not least including the fact that your own milk is FREE! Plus also isn't it much easier to transport your BBs rather than all the bottles and sterilisers etc. that are required for bottles?
> 
> I'm not passing any judgement here ... after all, each to their own. I'm just really curious why anybody could be bothered to bottle feed.
> 
> And to the original poster of this thread, good luck if you do decide to BF, and I am sure it's because your friends are teenagers, rather than because YOU are a teenager, that you're getting funny looks from them.
> 
> XX

Yes,I can be _bothered_ with feeding my child.This is the way I chose to and it's not the least bit hard.
Breastfeeding isn't a walk in the park either,it takes a lot of work and you face plenty of problems.

I don't really feel like explaining it,sorry :) but I can truly say I'm very comfortable with my decision and it was best for me and my daughter.
And it wasn't '_dumb_' nor was formula pushed in my face.

Please guys remember that it's important to respect a mother's choice.There are plenty of members here who can see this and who have chosen to formula feed each and every for their own validated reasons.
There are rules in the Breast and bottle feeding section about this and this forum supports and encourages both.

xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I want to, my friends think I'm crazy for wanting to breastfeed, they look at me like I've got a green head lol

I agree that it's because their teenagers, not because we are


----------



## TashaAndBump

nikky0907 said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> I'm many years out my teens :rofl: and I have no experience of breastfeeding ... for the simple reason that I haven't had a baby yet :rofl: However, I am reading this thread with some fascination, as I genuinely don't understand why some people actively choose NOT to breastfeed. If/when I am lucky enough to have my own baby, I would definitely want to BF if I could. Apart from the obvious bit about it being best for your baby, there seem to me to be zillions of good reasons to BF, not least including the fact that your own milk is FREE! Plus also isn't it much easier to transport your BBs rather than all the bottles and sterilisers etc. that are required for bottles?
> 
> I'm not passing any judgement here ... after all, each to their own. I'm just really curious why anybody could be bothered to bottle feed.
> 
> And to the original poster of this thread, good luck if you do decide to BF, and I am sure it's because your friends are teenagers, rather than because YOU are a teenager, that you're getting funny looks from them.
> 
> XX
> 
> Yes,I can be _bothered_ with feeding my child.This is the way I chose to and it's not the least bit hard.
> Breastfeeding isn't a walk in the park either,it takes a lot of work and you face plenty of problems.
> 
> I don't really feel like explaining it,sorry :) but I can truly say I'm very comfortable with my decision and it was best for me and my daughter.
> And it wasn't '_dumb_' nor was formula pushed in my face.
> 
> Please guys remember that it's important to respect a mother's choice.There are plenty of members here who can see this and who have chosen to formula feed each and every for their own validated reasons.
> There are rules in the Breast and bottle feeding section about this and this forum supports and encourages both.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I don't think Colsy meant any disrespect to bottle feeding mum's, although I can see how it may have come across that way. I think there is a difference in saying, "I don't think mum's should bottle feed" (disrespecting their choice, and their right to choose) and saying "I don't _understand_ why some people would choose to bottle feed." I think it is more ignorance than malice, and if people aren't allowed to _ask_ why people would make the choices they do they may very well go on never knowing or understanding why mum's make the choice to bottle feed their babies. I do not believe it is a healthy way for society to be, when people can not enquire about things they do not understand, in order to gain a greater understanding. 

I think it can be healthy to want to know why bottle feeding mum's made the choices they did (and visa verse) because otherwise people will just go on making assumptions and never really know _what_ goes on and _why_ breastfeeding isn't for some, why some people prefer to bottle feed, or why some people choose not to bottle feed. Although admittedly it often leads to arguments, which is sad :( 

As Colsy said "each to their own", but not everyone understands that and so there need to be rules to stop people passing judgement on others, but do these rules encase all conversations about breast and bottle feeding? Is it against the rules to ask why some would breast feed and why others might bottle feed, or to admit that you simply don't know why someone would bottle feed? Because some people do go too far and inevitably it turns into a "breast vs bottle" debate :( Which restricts people being able to get real information about both methods of feeding when they may come here looking for the impartial pro's and con's of each way, and may want to learn from other's experiences and have more understanding and information to help them in making their choice of whether to breast or bottle feed.

I think it is sad, that people can not come to this forum and ask, "Why did you bottle feed?" or "why did you breast feed?". Because obviously no one has to answer; no one should have to _justify_ why they chose to feed their baby the way that they did, but if you didn't see it as 'justifying' rather, just explaining and sharing your experiences, then I really believe that for some who have not yet made their decision and are genuinely unsure what they want to do, then hearing other people's reasons why they made the choices that they did and how it worked out for them could really help someone who has not yet made that choice. But it always turns into an argument, doesn't it :(


----------



## nikky0907

My post wasn't a reply to a question 'What made you choose bottle feeding',I'm very happy to answer that and have no problem with people asking me.

It reffered to the part in which she wonders how people can be 'bothered' with it and it reffered to posts written by some other members.


If anyone at any time asks me why I chose to FF,I definitely don't mind curiousity and will be glad to reply (although I didn't in this particular post up because I mentioned it several times already and didn't find it relevant for the point I was trying to make in the said post).


----------



## polo_princess

xx-andy-xx said:


> formula is being pushed in everyone's face lately, and breastfeeding isnt as popular as it should be.

That is certainley not the case here in the UK, infact quite the contrary.


----------



## nikky0907

Exactly.When they're making out rules that you have to pay for furmula in hospitals thats not exactly pushing it in your face.


----------



## Serene123

Actually, formula IS pushed in the UK. They gave Caitlyn a bottle without even asking me. If you are struggling they do not push you to breast feed they just say "why don't you give them a bottle then?"


I'm a teen and I breast feed. People are suprised but I'm proud of myself x


----------



## PixieKitty

polo_princess said:


> xx-andy-xx said:
> 
> 
> formula is being pushed in everyone's face lately, and breastfeeding isnt as popular as it should be.
> 
> That is certainley not the case here in the UK, infact quite the contrary.Click to expand...

Haha I love how the UK's mentioned and then the word 'contrary', such a british word :rofl:
But she's right, breastfeeding's being promoted loads over here, in fact some midwives are quite pushy about it I do believe! 

I'm choosing to breastfeed, for ALL the reasons that've been stated before, so I wont point them out myself.

My opinion is, bottle or breast, at least we're feeding our babies! Everyone's different, some people can't BF physically, some just can't for personal reasons, as long as our little ones are getting their milkies then it's all good


----------



## PixieKitty

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Actually, formula IS pushed in the UK. They gave Caitlyn a bottle without even asking me. If you are struggling they do not push you to breast feed they just say "why don't you give them a bottle then?"
> 
> 
> I'm a teen and I breast feed. People are suprised but I'm proud of myself x

So you should be lovely 
x


----------



## Jo

I think everybody has the right to feed their child as they wish bottle or breast
at the end of the day thehy are being fed and that is all theat matter

I fed both mine Baileys straight from the big bottle so no messy bottles!!!






:rofl: J/k btw


----------



## polo_princess

Jo said:


> I think everybody has the right to feed their child as they wish bottle or breast
> at the end of the day thehy are being fed and that is all theat matter
> 
> I fed both mine Baileys straight from the big bottle so no messy bottles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: J/k btw

Course you were Jo :muaha:


----------



## Jo

Well not real baileys the cheapy stuff :lol:


----------



## nikky0907

Jo said:


> I think everybody has the right to feed their child as they wish bottle or breast
> at the end of the day thehy are being fed and that is all theat matter
> 
> I fed both mine Baileys straight from the big bottle so no messy bottles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: J/k btw

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PixieKitty

Jo said:


> I think everybody has the right to feed their child as they wish bottle or breast
> at the end of the day thehy are being fed and that is all theat matter
> 
> I fed both mine Baileys straight from the big bottle so no messy bottles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: J/k btw

:rofl::rofl:

I had to re-read that before I noticed the 'J/k btw', nearly sprayed the laptop with honey cheerios in surprise :dohh::laugh2:


----------



## leeanne

:rofl: @ baileys!


----------



## Wobbles

LMAO @ Baileys!!!!

Hate these threads coming up :dohh: but it's never going to end lol!!

I only skimmed through but I wanted to say the 'why do you?' question imo is a question that should never be asked when talking about how another feeds their baby (noone has the right to ask imo) - You take that ONE question out how quieter these topics would be. People do get offeneded, pushy ...happens between us all therefore should just be left unasked. So on that note I'd rather that question was left from this thread as well as the whole 'debate'. Feed baby? Baby happy? Thats ok then right?

Back to posters original topic ....

x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Jo said:


> I think everybody has the right to feed their child as they wish bottle or breast
> at the end of the day thehy are being fed and that is all theat matter
> 
> I fed both mine Baileys straight from the big bottle so no messy bottles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: J/k btw

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## foreverloves

just to jump in but I'm hoping to breastfeed my little one


----------



## missjacey44

nikky0907 said:


> Breastfeeding wasn't for me :)
> 
> I don't think it's the fact that _you're _a teenager that your friends look at you funny when you say you're going to breastfeed,it's the fact that your friends are teenagers. :)

Well said Amy!!

Im breastfeeding but slowly begining to stop now, my baby is 5weeks old. Alot of my friends and even my midwife was surprised i wanted to breastfeed, She said around here not many young girls choose to breastfeed.


----------



## Malingo

I'm really exited about breastfeeding my LO :)


----------



## Ilovemybaby

Breastfeeding is best! I did it for 4 months after i had my little girl.


----------



## mummyholly

I'm going to bottle feed. I don't know why lol, it might be because my older sister did when she had her baby and i seen her do it.


----------



## Chel

I dont get why being younger means people think your not gonna breast feed. I was even asked by someone like she thought it was weird that I would breast feed.

I do breastfeed now and I plan to continue to BF Jasper for at least 12 months - then we'll negotiate... he's such a boob man (at 4 months :rofl:) that I think it'll take some negotiation to 'talk' him out of it! I've had a few people give me negative reactions to that also... but nobody can influence something that is exclusively between me and my LO, if I choose to BF till he's 2 (which I wont, but still) then so be it!

I think, also if nothing else, its free! Its there all the time... no worrying about taking out bottles with you, no having to sterlize equiptment, you can feed in the middle of the night without having to turn the light on... and if your shy, there is no reason you cant BF at home and FF when your out and about - I do from time to time if I'm going to a resturant or something like that.

Not anything against FFing though, I think we all do what we think is absolutely whats best for our LOs, and you cant fault that!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

i will be breastfeeding if I can someday <3


----------



## moomoo

post deleted xx


----------



## colsy

Well said MooMoo. And fair play for having the courage to actually say this, because so many people think "it's MY choice", which it is, but that doesn't detract from the fact that breast is best. Good on you, girl! xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm only just out of being a teen so i'm a young mummy!! I'm breastfeeding my LO and i love it!! Ppl always seems suprised when i say i'm BFing and some of my friends think its disgusting but i think that maybe down to immaturity - Do what u want to do and don't conform to the "teen mum" sterotypes!!!


----------



## Serene123

I'm 19 and *still *BF! :)

It's amazing.


----------



## LiveLikeMusic

I decided I want to try to! This is my first, so I know its going to be a bit hard, but for at least the first few months, I want to, to help him or her build its little immune system, and be healthier.... and to help mummy lose that extra baby weight!


----------



## ProudMommy198

I breastfed my first son for only 2 weeks. I wish i would have done it longer though. I am hoping to breast feed at least a few months this time. Its a wonderful bonding experience that nobody but you can do with your baby!


----------



## nikky0907

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx


I'm sorry but I have to warn you that comments that do not show respect towards a mothers feeding method are not permited on the forum.
xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm going to breastfeed, it's the natural way and I want what's best :) I'm well shy, but I figure it's natural so why not! That's what breasts are for after all!! 

xoxox


----------



## georgie1991

im deffo going to try. 
i cnt wait till i get funny looks, may just be me lol, but i think its great wen u get funny looks from woman in the street because ur sooo much younger thn thm.
:D:D

xxx


----------



## LucyEmma

im going to try and i really want it to work, not excatly sure how long for but at least 6 months anyway. x


----------



## Genna

Im super excited to BF Marley :D cant wait :hugs:


----------



## mrscookie

elley_baby248 said:


> I'm not a teen for much longer but i'm not going to breast feed i find it weird i know its not but thats just my personal opinion

There is nothing weird about one of the most natural things in the world, although I agree it is not everyones cup of tea!
Goodluck everyone whatever feeding route you choose, there is no right or wrong choice when it comes to feeding our little ones.


----------



## Momconsigns

I was 16 when I had my little guy and I breastfed him for 9 months. I would have longer but needed some medical tests so I had to stop. But when I stopped I ended up pregnant again and I breastfed him for 13 months. Fast forward 10 years, I now have 5 kids and have breastfed for a total of 64 months!!! Go for it and don't worry about what other people or your friends think. I think it is a great experience and am still breastfeeding my 15 month old now.


----------



## RainyDayWoman

I plan to. I am going to raise my baby as "green" as possible (cost wise...it's expensive!) as there is nothing more natural than a mother's milk. Who cares what your friends say?!!! It's between us and our kiddos what's best.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm going to give breastfeeding a try. I'm not sure how well it will work out, but I'm going to try for at least a month. My son was formula fed since day 1 and has never had any major problems, so I know that if I need to switch to formula, I won't feel guilty about it.


----------



## chaz18

im gunna try 2 breastfeed, nt sure how long 4 hoping i will b able 2 til baby is 6 months bt will wait nd c wat happens


----------



## philly_bear24

I'm really going to try hard to breast feedas it's always been what I wanted to do, however, my mum had problems with it when she had me as her milk dried up really quickly so I'm not sure whether I'll be able to for too long.


----------



## bigmama

i'm going to try to breastfeed :)


----------



## daniandbaby

im 20 , going to breastfeed if i can :)


----------



## jade_mummy

like tasha41 said it helps loose the weight of the baby quicker, so yeh i will be breastfeeding


----------



## FierceAngel

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx

im no teen either..

but i will say this i hope to god you dont encounter the same probs i (and many others have) with bfing..

it breaks my heart to not be able to bf properly at the moment luisa is having expressed breast milk but as my milk is drying up i am now having to introduce formula and it wont be long till my milk is gone completley..

its every womans choice how they feed THEIR baby.. 

i really wanted to bf and not being able to fully makes me feel like shit enough without reading comments like the above..

granted everyone is entitled to their opinons but maybe think before you make comments tht say bottle feeds are full crap..

i dont want a row i just want you to realise how upsetting yr comment can be to be who have struggled with bfing..


----------



## nikky0907

:hugs: FierceAngel


I agree with you. Moomoo, same rules apply in this section as those that aplly in the feeding sections of the forum. It's a very very offensive post that has the tendency of deeply upsetting a mother.

You can consider this a warning for yourself.


----------



## Landingmach3

Listen up girlies! I have been breastfeeding Lily for 4 months now...and it's really great for her and me. Formula cannot provide the immune support breastmilk can, and there are tons of other things that breastmilk has too! Also, I lost some weight because it burns 500 calories a day (around that anyway). It hurt in the beginning while my nipples got used to it, but now it doesn't hurt at all. Plus, I feel a lot closer to my daughter.


----------



## Landingmach3

oh p.s.- my sisters are a few years younger than me and they think it's weird : ) I'm only a teen for a week more now, but I thought it was weird before I got pregnant and realized how good it is for babies


----------



## FierceAngel

Er read up first perhaps before you start! No one disputed the goodness of breast milk just asked for some consideration for those of us that had no choice. And just in case you miss understood me not exclusively bf has nothing to do with it hurting me. My baby was jaundice at birth and is now sick. I can't express enough milk for her so unless you suggest i let my baby starve i have to top her up with formula.


----------



## princessttc

Landingmach3 said:


> Listen up girlies! I have been breastfeeding Lily for 4 months now...and it's really great for her and me. Formula cannot provide the immune support breastmilk can, and there are tons of other things that breastmilk has too! Also, I lost some weight because it burns 500 calories a day (around that anyway). It hurt in the beginning while my nipples got used to it, but now it doesn't hurt at all. Plus, I feel a lot closer to my daughter.

listen up lady!.... not everyone can breastfeed!!! Not everyone that chooses not to breast feed does it because their not tough enough to stick it out due to sore nipples etc, bottle feeding can give u the same closeness to ur child just in another way... and with all this formula cant provide this and that garbage, yeah ok!, but as said its not always a choice and ur doing nothing but making women feel guilty....

i found ur post really hurtfull... alot of these posts are really hurtfull!

theirs very different research on this topic aswell, i encourage u to read this https://www.healingdaily.com/conditions/colostrum-3.htm


----------



## nikky0907

Landingmach3 said:


> Listen up girlies! I have been breastfeeding Lily for 4 months now...and it's really great for her and me. Formula cannot provide the immune support breastmilk can, and there are tons of other things that breastmilk has too! Also, I lost some weight because it burns 500 calories a day (around that anyway). It hurt in the beginning while my nipples got used to it, but now it doesn't hurt at all. Plus, I feel a lot closer to my daughter.

Listen up girlies!
I have been formula feeding for almost 7 months now......and it's great for me and her! Plus, I am really close to my daughter.




Can I put it that way?
Not everyone chooses to breastfeed. Not everyone can breastfeed. Respect that please.
If anyone has any question on breastfeeding or help in making that decision, there is a breastfeeding section on the forum.

Be careful with what you post girls or I will lock the thread.


----------



## polo_princess

:shock: at a few of these recent replies

Like Nikky has said you can give your opinion without being hurtful towards others, and to be quite honest some of these posts are a little rude imo

Im feeding my child the equivalent of slimfast ... ive never heard such nonsense


----------



## Kimboowee

I plan to breastfeed, but if it doesn't work out then im not gonna beat myself up about it. Formula might not be 'as beneficial' as breast milk but baby is getting what he/she needs and thats all that matters.


----------



## sparkswillfly

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx

Mega offensive.... I do not feed my baby a load of crap/slim fast! Neither will she be more ill because I feed her formula. Its not poison ffs. I hope you find breastfeeding a walk in the park.... heaven forbid u have to feed ur baby crap.


----------



## Whisper

Moomoo - perhaps you should experience something before you make judgements on it, especially if those judgements are so offensive.

no way in hell would i ever compare formula to slim fast, thats truly shocking and very naive :shock: 

Good on you for wanting to b/f but like i said perhaps you should experience it first and how difficult it can be for some people before you make blanket judgmental statements.


----------



## Wobbles

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx

Cheeky bloody mare

As much as opinions on what is best for your life style are welcomed as your right you have NO damn right to say what you have.

I do the best by my kids ...ff! Comparing my choices to slim fast is the 2nd rudest comment I have ever seen.


----------



## CallieBert

I really want to breastfeed, but my sister did... and her daughter never took to it, causing quite bad post natal deppression which ruined a whole 8 months of their bonding time. I am so scared that will happen to me, and I guess bailing out of it is the ''safe'' option. It may sound pathetic, because so many woman do it and are fine, but it really is the last thing I want to happen.....


----------



## amy616

I am honestly appalled that someone would suggest I am feeding my baby 'crap' the equivilant of 'slim fast'. Iwould consider that a form of child abuse, and I can assure you that I and all the other ff s on here are doing what we feel best for our child and our situation, no one has the right to question our decision as mothers.

I breast fed my two daughters and was lucky enough to be able to do that. But for medical reasons had to ff my son from early on. There is so much guilt placed on ff mothers and comments made like the above only add to that.

I can also guarantee you that I have an equally close bond with my son as I do with my daughters. There is also no difference in their sleep patterns or immunity.
I hope all those who wish to breast feed can but dont automatically assume it will be easy or even possible.
I really dont think anybody has the right to question a mothers decision. We all want whats best for our babies.


----------



## Serene123

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx

Are you a scientist? No? Then you don't know what the hell is in Formula! Cheek.

Breastfeeding is HARD. It isn't quick and convenient at first. Most mums are glued to the sofa for hours on end.


----------



## CallieBert

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx

I'm sorry. But I find that worrying if anything. I know they say that breast is best, but that doesn't mean that formula is a ''load of crap'' Would they really be selling it if it was?
What about people that can't breastfeed? Like litterally can't? Does that mean their baby will be less healthy that one that is breastfed?
I think your not only being rediculous.... but in turn your worrying a number of mothers on here, certainly me!. As I said previously, I'm not sure I will breastfeed.... But your putting a pressure on me to feel like I should, or my baby will suffer.

Your out of order.


----------



## princessttc

amy616 said:


> I am honestly appalled that someone would suggest I am feeding my baby 'crap' the equivilant of 'slim fast'.
> for medical reasons had to ff my son from early on. *There is so much guilt placed on ff mothers and comments made like the above only add to that*.

could not agree more
:hug:

at this stage it looks like i will have to FF as i CANNOT breast feed due to medical reasons... so thank u for telling me i will be feeding my son CRAP.... thanks alot....

seeing ur so educated on formula, should i just buy slim fast as it may work out cheaper????:dohh: (of course im not going to do that)!


----------



## FierceAngel

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx
> 
> Are you a scientist? No? Then you don't know what the hell is in Formula! Cheek.
> 
> Breastfeeding is HARD. It isn't quick and convenient at first. Most mums are clued to the sofa for hours on end.Click to expand...

Thank you toria, its nice to have the support from a breast feeding mum x

i think you have done brilliant to bf caitlyn for so long and im sure you know how lucky you are xx


----------



## colsy

CallieBert said:


> I really want to breastfeed, but my sister did... and her daughter never took to it, causing quite bad post natal deppression which ruined a whole 8 months of their bonding time. I am so scared that will happen to me, and I guess bailing out of it is the ''safe'' option. It may sound pathetic, because so many woman do it and are fine, but it really is the last thing I want to happen.....

Regardless of my and others' views on BF versus FF, please don't not BF because you are scared of developing postnatal depression. If anything, if you BF you *reduce* the likelihood of developing postnatal depression.


----------



## Serene123

Breastfeeding gave me PND if we want to get into that one :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Agree with you Toria!

I'm sure many of you on this thread have not seen my posts that I have breastfed two children and now bottlefeed my third.

There are advantages and disadvantages to each way of feeding. But I will say that I feel no less closer to my third than my other two. My third child is happy and healthy and that's what matters. Formula is not "crap". Wow, to say that is appalling.

And the other thing is, I really do not like judgemental opinions on how to feed your baby, especially when you've not experienced both ways!

If any of you wish to read about my experiences with both ways of feeding, do take a look https://www.babyandbump.com/breast-bottle-feeding/86232-been-there-been-here.html


----------



## CallieBert

Exactly, and it does to so many women.
I see your point colsy, but seeing someone so close to me go through it just because her child wouldn't take to BF'ing really knocked me back from the idea


----------



## colsy

CallieBert said:


> I'm sorry. But I find that worrying if anything. I know they say that breast is best, but that doesn't mean that formula is a ''load of crap'' Would they really be selling it if it was?

Yes, quite possibly they would :-( I'm not going to get into the BF versus FF debate, but (as a scientist) I did want to respond to this. In our world, we can buy all sorts of things - some are good for us, some are neither good nor bad, and some are downright dire. I am not going to comment on whether I think baby milk is "full of crap", but I can assure you that there are plenty of things on the market, both in Britain and elsewhere in the market, that ARE full of crap. If one could only buy things that were good for us, then McDonald's etc. wouldn't exist as legal fast-food companies, Coca-Cola would have gone bankrupt decades ago, and a vast number of completely legal drugs and general household cleaning products would no longer be available over the counter.

Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.


----------



## colsy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Breastfeeding gave me PND if we want to get into that one :rofl:

How many scientific papers do you want me to show you? I am not disputing at all that you had PND, and I don't even dispute that in your case your PND was caused by BF. However, for the majority of women, they become less likely (I don't say "won't" - because these are risks rather than hard facts, a bit like when your nuchal fold test gives you a risk factor rather than a definite answer) to develop PND than if they FF.


----------



## CallieBert

colsy said:


> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But I find that worrying if anything. I know they say that breast is best, but that doesn't mean that formula is a ''load of crap'' Would they really be selling it if it was?
> 
> Yes, quite possibly they would :-( I'm not going to get into the BF versus FF debate, but (as a scientist) I did want to respond to this. In our world, we can buy all sorts of things - some are good for us, some are neither good nor bad, and some are downright dire. I am not going to comment on whether I think baby milk is "full of crap", but I can assure you that there are plenty of things on the market, both in Britain and elsewhere in the market, that ARE full of crap. If one could only buy things that were good for us, then McDonald's etc. wouldn't exist as legal fast-food companies, Coca-Cola would have gone bankrupt decades ago, and a vast number of completely legal drugs and general household cleaning products would no longer be available over the counter.
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.Click to expand...


Okay well, me and my little sister were both bottle fed, and we're just as healthy as any others.
My little sister is only 4 and shes as healthy and fit and less prone to illnesses if not more than kids in her nursery who were breastfed
But I understand completely what your saying, thank you


----------



## Serene123

colsy said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> Breastfeeding gave me PND if we want to get into that one :rofl:
> 
> How many scientific papers do you want me to show you? I am not disputing at all that you had PND, and I don't even dispute that in your case your PND was caused by BF. However, for the majority of women, they become less likely (I don't say "won't" - because these are risks rather than hard facts, a bit like when your nuchal fold test gives you a risk factor rather than a definite answer) to develop PND than if they FF.Click to expand...

I didn't say FF doesn't make people depressed, but for it to make you depressed you have to be unsure. To which I'd suggest anyone unsure tried it.


----------



## Pyrrhic

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx

I BF and found your post ridiculous.

Good luck BFing, as many find it very difficult. My area has an 80% drop out rate in the first week.


----------



## leeanne

colsy said:


> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But I find that worrying if anything. I know they say that breast is best, but that doesn't mean that formula is a ''load of crap'' Would they really be selling it if it was?
> 
> Yes, quite possibly they would :-( I'm not going to get into the BF versus FF debate, but (as a scientist) I did want to respond to this. In our world, we can buy all sorts of things - some are good for us, some are neither good nor bad, and some are downright dire. I am not going to comment on whether I think baby milk is "full of crap", but I can assure you that there are plenty of things on the market, both in Britain and elsewhere in the market, that ARE full of crap. If one could only buy things that were good for us, then McDonald's etc. wouldn't exist as legal fast-food companies, Coca-Cola would have gone bankrupt decades ago, and a vast number of completely legal drugs and general household cleaning products would no longer be available over the counter.
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.Click to expand...

Coke rots teeth, causes weight gain, etc.
MacDonalds causes sickness, weight gain, cholesteral, etc.

Formula is safe. Where are the damn scientific studies to show that it's crap? I've not known one baby where it has been affected by formula feeding. It's been around for years and years and if it were full of crap, then there would be publications on it. This is your opinion only and to compare it to coca cola or MacDonalds is BS.


----------



## princessttc

colsy said:


> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But I find that worrying if anything. I know they say that breast is best, but that doesn't mean that formula is a ''load of crap'' Would they really be selling it if it was?
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.Click to expand...

ok scientist, lets go outside today and u tell me who was formula fed and who was breastfed... it must be obvious? all the crippled or people with disabilities they aquired after birth must surely have been fed crap?...

and all i will say is if u cant breastfeed and i hope u can, that u wont feel as guilty as this thread has made most ff feel!


----------



## leeanne

moomoo said:


> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort *your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect*
> 
> xx


Not true! My breastfed children get sick often during the flu season and have since they were young.


----------



## Pyrrhic

colsy said:


> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.

Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?

When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?


----------



## CallieBert

I'm sorry, but I really did think this forum was to help younger mums.
I know people are entitled to their opinions but all thats done is made me question if my decisions are right for my child, or if they will suffer now because of my decisions!


----------



## amy616

'scientists' find something new everyday that is bad or dangerous for us. What exactly do you suggest a mother who cant breast feed or simply decides not too should feed her child? I really dont see how stating that formula milk is bad helps anyone.


----------



## AppleBlossom

WTF?! I am extremely offended by 2 certain posts in here. they're absolutely ridiculous. I tried BFing, it wasn't for me. It ISN'T for everyone. It pisses me off that people assume that FFers are 'lazy' or whatever and I am certainly not filling my child with crap. I would not give her slim fast, also a completly ludricrous comment, if formula was so bad why would they make it? And also, just because I bottle feed does not make me any less close with my daughter. We are very close as close as we were when I was BFing, made no difference. It annoys me that people are so frickin' ignorant


----------



## polo_princess

Lets not start throwing so called "scientific" facts around about how safe forumla is shall we


----------



## Serene123

CallieBert said:


> I'm sorry, but I really did think this forum was to help younger mums.
> I know people are entitled to their opinions but all thats done is made me question if my decisions are right for my child, or if they will suffer now because of my decisions!

I'm a little peeved at that. If older mums didn't post in the teen forum then we'd never get advice from people that have gone through what we have and have come out the other side much wiser than we are now.

Your child isn't going to suffer unless you feed it rat poison.


----------



## Ella

Just wanted to put my two cents in and say that I think that people should try and stick to the OP of a thread instead of *insensitively* putting their opinions across and insulting many people in the process. How people choose to feed their babies is a personal choice and who is anyone else to make someone feel inferior/guilty/bad due to their choice?

Any mother who is able to feed their child full stop should be proud of themselves, as there are countries where sadly, many women can't feed their children.
xx


----------



## CallieBert

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really did think this forum was to help younger mums.
> I know people are entitled to their opinions but all thats done is made me question if my decisions are right for my child, or if they will suffer now because of my decisions!
> 
> I'm a little peeved at that. If older mums didn't post in the teen forum then we'd never get advice from people that have gone through what we have and have come out the other side much wiser than we are now.
> 
> Your child isn't going to suffer unless you feed it rat poison.Click to expand...

I don't mean from older mums!
I mean the people saying formula is a ''load of crap''
I didn't mean at all that I dont appreciate older mums advice, sorry if you took it that way/


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ella said:


> Just wanted to put my two cents in and say that I think that people should try and stick to the OP of a thread instead of *insensitively* putting their opinions across and insulting many people in the process. How people choose to feed their babies is a personal choice and who is anyone else to make someone feel inferior/guilty/bad due to their choice?
> 
> *Any mother who is able to feed their child full stop should be proud of themselves, as there are countries where sadly, many women can't feed their children.*
> xx

Well said!


----------



## polo_princess

Ella said:


> Just wanted to put my two cents in and say that I think that people should try and stick to the OP of a thread instead of *insensitively* putting their opinions across and insulting many people in the process. How people choose to feed their babies is a personal choice and who is anyone else to make someone feel inferior/guilty/bad due to their choice?

Sorry who are you referring to?


----------



## Serene123

CallieBert said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really did think this forum was to help younger mums.
> I know people are entitled to their opinions but all thats done is made me question if my decisions are right for my child, or if they will suffer now because of my decisions!
> 
> I'm a little peeved at that. If older mums didn't post in the teen forum then we'd never get advice from people that have gone through what we have and have come out the other side much wiser than we are now.
> 
> Your child isn't going to suffer unless you feed it rat poison.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mean from older mums!
> I mean the people saying formula is a ''load of crap''
> I didn't mean at all that I dont appreciate older mums advice, sorry if you took it that way/Click to expand...

Ah, read it wrong, sorry.

Ignore the ignorant. Your child will love you for filling it's belly whether it's with formula or breastrmilk!


----------



## Ella

moomoo.. sorry, thought it might be obvious!
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Like with most of the controversial topics we get on this forum, there is no right or wrong way to feed your child. If you want to BF, good for you! If you want to FF, absolutely nothing wrong with that either. If you're child is eating, is healthy and is gaining weight who the hell cares what type of milk they get? It is absolutley no-one elses right to tell other people that what they are doing with their child is wrong. Every mother and every baby is different


----------



## FierceAngel

Ella said:


> Just wanted to put my two cents in and say that I think that people should try and stick to the OP of a thread instead of *insensitively* putting their opinions across and insulting many people in the process. How people choose to feed their babies is a personal choice and who is anyone else to make someone feel inferior/guilty/bad due to their choice?
> 
> Any mother who is able to feed their child full stop should be proud of themselves, as there are countries where sadly, many women can't feed their children.
> xx

extremly well said!!!

unfortunatly this was suggested a few pages ago but some people really think they know best!

also couldnt agree more about the diet issue.. breast milk is only as good as your diet.. 

and as for scientific studies.. should i have a glass of red wine a day or not im never sure were you stand on tht one!!


----------



## polo_princess

Ella said:


> moomoo.. sorry, thought it might be obvious!
> xx

Sorry, maybe i read it wrong :blush:


----------



## polo_princess

I dont think the issue here is wther BF or FF is best ... the issue is that it is implied that in FF you are basically feeding your child crap.


----------



## Serene123

Well she was obviously FF then because she's an idiot. Sorry.

That wasn't against FF, I'm just going by what she said :rofl:


----------



## colsy

leeanne said:


> Coke rots teeth, causes weight gain, etc.
> MacDonalds causes sickness, weight gain, cholesteral, etc.
> 
> Formula is safe. Where are the damn scientific studies to show that it's crap? I've not known one baby where it has been affected by formula feeding. It's been around for years and years and if it were full of crap, then there would be publications on it. This is your opinion only and to compare it to coca cola or MacDonalds is BS.

I absolutely did NOT compare formula with Coke or McDonald's. I even said that I do have an opinion on how people feed their babies. I was trying to get across the point that the idea that something is entirely safe just because you can buy it is potentially a dangerous way to think. Blimey, I no doubt eat and drink all sorts of things that are potentially bad for me - but the point is, nobody yet knows what their effects are or people do their effects but they're still for sale.

Like I say, I did not enter this debate to discuss BF versus FF, because I genuinely believe that this is your (and every other woman's) choice. But I did want to offer some of the science (and it *is* science, not just my opinion) behind some of the debate.

I have actually been holding off posting to this debate for a loooong time because I just knew that I would get drawn into a rather heated discussion. Debate is good for all of us, but we do all (and that very much includes me) take personally some of the comments that people post. This, I believe, is one of the downsides of internet forums - because we can't see each other as we "talk", we miss out on all the body language that we would get if we were having a normal conversation, and therefore it is very easy to mistake somebody's innocuous comment as a personal attack or otherwise. I am very much prone to doing this - I just think everyone hates me whenever we have a discussion like this :happydance: but I do hope that by the end of this debate everybody has voiced their opinions and perhaps even formed new or different ones, whether that's a new interest in FF or an interest in trying BF.

In the meantime, my apologies if I've upset anybody. That was never my intention. xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well anyway, I'm off to wake my child up and give her a bottle of crap. 

This thread has pissed me right off. Sorry for the language lol


----------



## amy616

classic comment toria! lol


----------



## FierceAngel

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Well she was obviously FF then because she's an idiot. Sorry.
> 
> That wasn't against FF, I'm just going by what she said :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm always amazed at why some people think it's ok to judge other's in how they feed THEIR babies. They aren't YOUR babies, so wind your necks in. People feed their babies the best way that they can. Are some people on her naive enough to think that people say to themselves 'nah, I don't fancy giving my child the best that I can. I think I'll give them crap instead.'

There are frankly more important things in this world to worry about than how other Mums feed their babies. Young Mums get judged for a lot of things already, so why should they be judged by other Mums for pulling out a bottle? Mums should stick together, not look for ways to put each other down.

Sorry, but I am sick to the back teeth of FF/BF debates. How about you feed your baby, and I'll feed mine?

/rant over


----------



## FierceAngel

polo_princess said:


> I dont think the issue here is wther BF or FF is best ... the issue is that it is implied that in FF you are basically feeding your child crap.

not crap slim fast!!

i wont be trying slim fast wen i diet it muyst be rubbish considering luisas a chubba monkey!!!:rofl:


----------



## leeanne

It is so unbelievable that there is debates on how to feed your baby. FFS, it truly peeves me off to no end. What right does anyone have to come down on the way people feed their babies?

To me, I think there are various other things that people should be upset about. The neglect of a child, physical abuse of a child, etc. Because a mom cares and feeds her baby the way she chooses, she should be put down?


----------



## aimee-lou

I think I'm a little late to enter this debate as I think it may have petered out. 

I'm 25 so probably not considered a young mum to some, but I feel very young and inexperienced at times. The whole FF/BF debate has haunted me since day 1 of TTC as there is an awful lot of literature and debate on the subject (as proven in this very thread). 

In my own, and not very knowledgeable opinion, as long as the child is happy, healthy, growing and laughing, then what more can a mother do. Choosing what to feed, when and how is (again just my opinion here) as much the child's choice as it is the mothers, and as much a physical decision made by the mother's body than anything else. 

Personally, my husband and I are firmly in favour of us raising our child as a FF baby. This is our decision, and we are sticking to it. It's a controversial topic and it brings out some heated emotions in people. I think that us mum's need to stand strong together in our abilities to love nad nurture our children in our own ways, and not feel pressured into what some feel is the 'right' or 'wrong' way of doing things. 

Just my opinions girls.......


----------



## Linzi

Firstly, whoever said that breastfed babies get ill less is a load of crap. My boy has been ill pretty much constantly the past few months and I breastfed exclusively for 4-5 months, then started weaning, and stopped breastfeeding about 2-3 months ago.

A couple of these posts about formula have really upset me actually. I already feel so guilty about stopping BFing as Seth is lactose intolerant we think.

I cant actually believe Ive read some of this its made me feel a bit sick tbh

xxx


----------



## CallieBert

I agree with polo_princess
My only agrument was moomoo's comment!

I need to head into town and look at some more nursery things and pick up some stuff now. Hope you all have a lovely day :)


----------



## colsy

rafwife said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?
> 
> When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?Click to expand...

OK, so you asked! ... I will be trying BF for as long as possible. If it doesn't work, I will FF with organic formula (and it won't be made by Nestle, but that really is another story!). Assuming I have relatively free problems with BF, then I will continue to eat the organic, locally produced, entirely vegetarian diet that I have eaten for years. My caffeine will be limited to one single cup of coffee each morning (as now), and my tinned foods will be limited to tinned tomatoes (as now). I don't eat ready-made stuff now, and I will as far as possible continue that once my baby is born - therefore, I have full control over how much sugar I eat (generally a very small amount in home-made cakes and puddings), how much salt I eat (a very small amount in my evening meals), and the amount of MSG I consume (again, a very small amount, because I don't like Chinese food much). E-numbers - I probably have a handful a year when I eat ready-made stuff.


----------



## princessttc

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Well she was obviously FF then because she's an idiot. Sorry.
> 
> That wasn't against FF, I'm just going by what she said :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Just out of interest Colsy... what is your diet like now?


----------



## colsy

bexy_22 said:


> Just out of interest Colsy... what is your diet like now?

See my post a couple of posts up. I think your message came through while I was writing it


----------



## Ella

colsy said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?
> 
> When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you asked! ... I will be trying BF for as long as possible. If it doesn't work, I will FF with organic formula (and it won't be made by Nestle, but that really is another story!). Assuming I have relatively free problems with BF, then I will continue to eat the organic, locally produced, entirely vegetarian diet that I have eaten for years. My caffeine will be limited to one single cup of coffee each morning (as now), and my tinned foods will be limited to tinned tomatoes (as now). I don't eat ready-made stuff now, and I will as far as possible continue that once my baby is born - therefore, I have full control over how much sugar I eat (generally a very small amount in home-made cakes and puddings), how much salt I eat (a very small amount in my evening meals), and the amount of MSG I consume (again, a very small amount, because I don't like Chinese food much). E-numbers - I probably have a handful a year when I eat ready-made stuff.Click to expand...

So I assume, as a vegetarian, you are taking supplements to ensure you get all the nourishment you and baby need throughout your pregnancy?
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

colsy said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?
> 
> When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you asked! ... I will be trying BF for as long as possible. If it doesn't work, I will FF with organic formula (and it won't be made by Nestle, but that really is another story!). Assuming I have relatively free problems with BF, then I will continue to eat the organic, locally produced, entirely vegetarian diet that I have eaten for years. My caffeine will be limited to one single cup of coffee each morning (as now), and my tinned foods will be limited to tinned tomatoes (as now). I don't eat ready-made stuff now, and I will as far as possible continue that once my baby is born - therefore, I have full control over how much sugar I eat (generally a very small amount in home-made cakes and puddings), how much salt I eat (a very small amount in my evening meals), and the amount of MSG I consume (again, a very small amount, because I don't like Chinese food much). E-numbers - I probably have a handful a year when I eat ready-made stuff.Click to expand...

I really, really do hope you achieve your goal. Everyone says BFing is natural and it is but for me it was also the hardest thing I ever did. I didn't manage to feed Niamh until she was 3 weeks old and even now we have daily battles to BF. It's rewarding, but if you don't manage it then don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## FierceAngel

colsy said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?
> 
> When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you asked! ... I will be trying BF for as long as possible. If it doesn't work, I will FF with organic formula (and it won't be made by Nestle, but that really is another story!). Assuming I have relatively free problems with BF, then I will continue to eat the organic, locally produced, entirely vegetarian diet that I have eaten for years. My caffeine will be limited to one single cup of coffee each morning (as now), and my tinned foods will be limited to tinned tomatoes (as now). I don't eat ready-made stuff now, and I will as far as possible continue that once my baby is born - therefore, I have full control over how much sugar I eat (generally a very small amount in home-made cakes and puddings), how much salt I eat (a very small amount in my evening meals), and the amount of MSG I consume (again, a very small amount, because I don't like Chinese food much). E-numbers - I probably have a handful a year when I eat ready-made stuff.Click to expand...


did you even stop to think tht maybe some of the ff mummys are using organic formula? or do you have a special supply..

and no im not using organic formula to top up my breast milk feeds but then im not eating organic food for them either! 

oh and can i have tht glass of wine or not?


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> I think I'm a little late to enter this debate as I think it may have petered out.
> 
> Personally, my husband and I are firmly in favour of us raising our child as a FF baby. This is our decision, and we are sticking to it. It's a controversial topic and it brings out some heated emotions in people. I think that us mum's need to stand strong together in our abilities to love nad nurture our children in our own ways, and not feel pressured into what some feel is the 'right' or 'wrong' way of doing things.
> 
> Just my opinions girls.......

Hello D-Day buddie I am hoping I can ask a question now without getting a lot of flak! Loads of people give the argument for BF, so I would like to hear your argument for FF. You and OH have obviously thought about this quite long and hard, because you give a very definitive answer in your post. Would you be prepared to explain to us what your reasons are? (If they're personal, then sorry if I've blundered in (as usual!!!) and shouldn't be so nosy!) xx


----------



## Ella

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm a little late to enter this debate as I think it may have petered out.
> 
> Personally, my husband and I are firmly in favour of us raising our child as a FF baby. This is our decision, and we are sticking to it. It's a controversial topic and it brings out some heated emotions in people. I think that us mum's need to stand strong together in our abilities to love nad nurture our children in our own ways, and not feel pressured into what some feel is the 'right' or 'wrong' way of doing things.
> 
> Just my opinions girls.......
> 
> Hello D-Day buddie I am hoping I can ask a question now without getting a lot of flak! Loads of people give the argument for BF, so I would like to hear your argument for FF. You and OH have obviously thought about this quite long and hard, because you give a very definitive answer in your post. Would you be prepared to explain to us what your reasons are? (If they're personal, then sorry if I've blundered in (as usual!!!) and shouldn't be so nosy!) xxClick to expand...

Not trying to be argumentative but I don't think anybody should have to explain their reasons for their feeding choice.
xx


----------



## colsy

FierceAngel said:


> did you even stop to think tht maybe some of the ff mummys are using organic formula? or do you have a special supply..
> 
> oh and can i have tht glass of wine or not?

Errm, yeah, I simply stated what sort of formula I would use, being as RAFWife asked. I don't see in what way my post implied that I thought nobody else would use it.

As for the glass of wine, if you're in second tri, then yes, based on current science you're fine to have one (ideally it's red wine) a week. I would join you if I fancied it, but to be honest I've not wanted to drink anything, even water, since I got pg, so every bit of fluid has to be forced down!


----------



## colsy

Ella said:


> Not trying to be argumentative but I don't think anybody should have to explain their reasons for their feeding choice.
> xx

No you're right, people shouldn't have to defend their choices at all. I was just interested. Mainly because you see so much info about BF but actually very little about FF and so I would be interested to know more. Again, sorry if I have caused yet more offence.


----------



## aimee-lou

Not at all.....I was just about to write to stick up for you actually because everyone seems to be ganging up slightly because you have an informed opinion.....everyone is entitled surely, even if not everyone agrees. 

My hubby and I have talked a lot about it. Our reasons are: 
-Hubby would like to take as much of the responsibility as he can (I know i could express but that leads on to my next point)
-I have a history of infections in my breasts which I don't want to pass on to baby
-We have looked at all of the options and believe that it's the best for our routine, lifestyle and personalities
- Both myself and my husband were brought up on Formula from day one and while I have read about the anti-bodies etc, we believe it not to be to a detrimental effect. 

As you can tell, we've done our best to balance our arguments for it, and we have come out in favour of FF rather than BF. I can totally see that from your POV, your lifestyle fits well with BF without too much adjustment. (Well done you for being so healthy!!) I just hope that people can see that FF and BF have equal numbers of pro's and con's which each person must look at from their own perspective. Most importantly, it's all about the health and well being of baby.


----------



## colsy

Ella said:


> So I assume, as a vegetarian, you are taking supplements to ensure you get all the nourishment you and baby need throughout your pregnancy?
> xx

Definitely - vitamins, minerals and oils. But my god, does the veggie omega-oil taste disgusting! (Girls, don't do it!) Thank the lord for my discovery of omega seeds to add to my breakfast instead


----------



## Serene123

If I said what I thought about this I'd probably be in trouble :smug:

I think you're being insensitive, ignorant, and a little pompous.


----------



## marley2580

Ella said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?
> 
> When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you asked! ... I will be trying BF for as long as possible. If it doesn't work, I will FF with organic formula (and it won't be made by Nestle, but that really is another story!). Assuming I have relatively free problems with BF, then I will continue to eat the organic, locally produced, entirely vegetarian diet that I have eaten for years. My caffeine will be limited to one single cup of coffee each morning (as now), and my tinned foods will be limited to tinned tomatoes (as now). I don't eat ready-made stuff now, and I will as far as possible continue that once my baby is born - therefore, I have full control over how much sugar I eat (generally a very small amount in home-made cakes and puddings), how much salt I eat (a very small amount in my evening meals), and the amount of MSG I consume (again, a very small amount, because I don't like Chinese food much). E-numbers - I probably have a handful a year when I eat ready-made stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> So I assume, as a vegetarian, you are taking supplements to ensure you get all the nourishment you and baby need throughout your pregnancy?
> xxClick to expand...

I am a vegetarian and I do not take supplements, nor do I need to, I have a healthy balanced diet without meat or fish.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right shoot me down for this because i no i dont have any experiance or belong in here but i like reading about other peoples experiances but wow! Compairing FF to slim fast. My 2 year old neice was on FF because my sister had to be pumped with so many drugs because her daughter was 6 weeks early she wasnt allowed to BF her daughter incase it harmed her. shes a healthy hyperactive 2 year old who defo doesnt look like shes been drinking slimfast.

I want to breast feed even tho it scares the crap out of me! i want to because its something i want to do, but iv been told the chance of my BF my one and only child is slim due to later drugs i have to take. Does that make me a bad mum because i wont be able to give my child the breast? 

Remember this forum is made up of women of all kinds its great to have your own experiances and your own veiws but dont come on spouting crap about FF children and BF children. Its one thing to have a veiw but to push them on others is just wrong... 

And all this about BF kids dont get ill, i think you should go look again because any child can get ill at any time, dont single out certain mums because they chose to do something different with there children.


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls...ive just re-read my thread and deleted it as i realise it was probably very ignorant of me to write that. I thought as it was a breast feeding thread that it would mean it wouldnt offend (very stupid of me):blush: it was a very silly (and probably hormone induced lol thing to say) and i'm sincerely sorry for anyone i've upset. I read some of the comments on this thread and that have been made to my profile and i genuinely feel very threatened..im actually shaking. :blush: I feel that some of your comments are more nasty and more personal that mine ever was. :cry:

I'm not an idiot - nor am i a nasty person..i feel sad that my comments have upset people and i wont be posting in any similar threads any time soon.

Sorry 

xxx


----------



## Serene123

moomoo said:


> Hi girls...ive just re-read my thread and deleted it as i realise it was probably very ignorant of me to write that. I thought as it was a breast feeding thread that it would mean it wouldnt offend (very stupid of me):blush: it was a very silly (and probably hormone induced lol thing to say) and i'm sincerely sorry for anyone i've upset. I read some of the comments on this thread and that have been made to my profile and i genuinely feel very threatened..im actually shaking. :blush: I feel that some of your comments are more nasty and more personal that mine ever was. :cry:
> 
> I'm not an idiot - nor am i a nasty person..i feel sad that my comments have upset people and i wont be posting in any similar threads any time soon.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> xxx

Read the forum rules!


----------



## Whisper

moomoo said:


> Hi girls...ive just re-read my thread and deleted it as i realise it was probably very ignorant of me to write that. I thought as it was a breast feeding thread that it would mean it wouldnt offend (very stupid of me):blush: it was a very silly (and probably hormone induced lol thing to say) and i'm sincerely sorry for anyone i've upset. I read some of the comments on this thread and that have been made to my profile and i genuinely feel very threatened..im actually shaking. :blush: I feel that some of your comments are more nasty and more personal that mine ever was. :cry:
> 
> I'm not an idiot - nor am i a nasty person..i feel sad that my comments have upset people and i wont be posting in any similar threads any time soon.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> xxx

Its good that you have realised how ignorant and judgmental your comments were, but i would agree some of the comments on your profile are a bit harsh.


----------



## nikky0907

I'm sorry moomoo but your comment was very nasty and personal.

There is absolutely nothing more personal and upsetting that putting down someone as a mother and suggesting that she is hurting her baby.


----------



## leeanne

Oh, come on ladies!

Yes, she made a comment we were not happy with. But there is no reason to make rude comments back to her in her profile. What's good for the goose is not good for the gander.


----------



## polo_princess

Moo moo i think you should really think about what you post in the future. Just because this is a breastfeeding thread doesnt mean that people who FF arent entitled to read it, and rightly so.

tbh the fact that you think anyone who FF's shouldnt be reading these threads is frankly ignorant.


----------



## nikky0907

And I should remind you that even when threads are about breasfeeding, bashing formula is not allowed.
There are nicer, more respectful ways of expressing a pro-breastfeeding opinion.

Comments like these can earn you a temporary ban.


I hope we can all let this go now girls and go play nice :)


----------



## BlackBerry25

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Breastfeeding gave me PND if we want to get into that one :rofl:

Same here!


----------



## sparkswillfly

wendino said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> Breastfeeding gave me PND if we want to get into that one :rofl:
> 
> Same here!Click to expand...

I stopped breastfeeding exclusively because of this very reason. It was making me very depressed. I found it emotionally draining. Now I combine feed which works best for us. Bottle feeding actually gave me a better bond with my daughter because breastfeeding no longer took over my life.


----------



## Wobbles

FierceAngel said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Whether you BF or FF your baby is entirely your choice, but please don't assume that, just because something is currently on the market, automatically means it's safe.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you planning on doing if you can't BF?
> 
> When you try to BF, are you going to have an organic, raw food diet too? No caffeine, sodium, tinned foods, tea, coffee, extra sugars, spicy foods, MSG, E numbers, etc? So much of this is in our food now without us realising, so the only way to keep your breastmilk truely 'safe' is a raw, organic diet, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you asked! ... I will be trying BF for as long as possible. If it doesn't work, I will FF with organic formula (and it won't be made by Nestle, but that really is another story!). Assuming I have relatively free problems with BF, then I will continue to eat the organic, locally produced, entirely vegetarian diet that I have eaten for years. My caffeine will be limited to one single cup of coffee each morning (as now), and my tinned foods will be limited to tinned tomatoes (as now). I don't eat ready-made stuff now, and I will as far as possible continue that once my baby is born - therefore, I have full control over how much sugar I eat (generally a very small amount in home-made cakes and puddings), how much salt I eat (a very small amount in my evening meals), and the amount of MSG I consume (again, a very small amount, because I don't like Chinese food much). E-numbers - I probably have a handful a year when I eat ready-made stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you even stop to think tht maybe some of the ff mummys are using organic formula? *or do you have a special supply..*
> 
> and no im not using organic formula to top up my breast milk feeds but then im not eating organic food for them either!
> 
> oh and can i have tht glass of wine or not?Click to expand...

:rofl: Fierceangel

Anyway ....

So theres the chance BF is not possible for you _- its something nobody can say it won't happen to me about_
So now its organic formula that baby doesn't take to well - _Its common_
Oops - then what? - _Since you have limits there too_
Then theres the chance of baby having reflux and your HV advising using formula that is prescribed to you (_again common_) but its not organic ...what you gonna do?


----------



## colsy

Wobbles said:


> So theres the chance BF is not possible for you
> So now its organic formula that baby doesn't take to well
> Oops - then what?
> Then theres the chance of baby having reflux and your HV advising using formula that is prescribed to you but its not organis ...what you gonna do?

I thought one of the moderators had called a halt to this one, but I shall respond because it is courteous to do so.

Yeah, of course my baby might not BF and of course my baby might not take to organic formula, but I said that that is what I'd like to do. I mean, that sort of argument could go on forever ... what if the baby doesn't take to the formula that the health visitor recommends, or the next, or the next?

I answered the question about how do I eat and how do I intend to feed my baby in good faith. I genuinely do eat like that, and I have no plans to stop doing so, and my best laid plans for feeding my baby so far are as I explained. However, what if I get run over by a bus? I can only plan so far - and at the moment I would think plan A followed by plan B is enough. Perhaps once I get further into my pregnancy, then at that point I can start to think of plan C and plan D.

In my circle of close friends, there are about ten children between us. So far, not a single one of those friends has been unable to BF any of their kids. Perhaps I'll be the unlucky one who wants to but can't. Only time will tell.


----------



## aimee-lou

I think how one person intends to deal with their feeding issues is actaully irrelevant to the OP's question. 

I also think it's unfair to constantly pick at one person's arguments over and over again. Is it not possible to respect someone's opinions. There is a difference between, debate, argument and bullying and with all due respect I think we may run the risk of crossing some thresholds here!


----------



## Wobbles

I own the site ...

I wanted to ask you out of curiosity because these things are common problems faced. I didn't pick out anything else you said just wondered.

The point of how this thread started getting is simply respect for other members who use different methods of parenting if it be feeding or something else. It should not really be encouraged when someone talks out of line and does not respect there are other peoples feelings to consider that BabyandBump doesn't just have one 'type' of parent.


----------



## aimee-lou

Wobbles said:


> The point of how this thread started getting is simply respect for other members who use different methods of parenting if it be feeding or something else. It should not really be encouraged when someone talks out of line and does not respect there are other peoples feelings to consider that BabyandBump doesn't just have one 'type' of parent.

Agree


----------



## tasha41

I've struggled with eating disorders for 7 years, that is one of the main reasons I am not breastfeeding, I knew I couldn't guarantee that I would feed myself reliably and properly after having a baby (trying to lose weight), even though I did really well the entire time I was pregnant. I'm a fit mother etc, but I think it would have been irresponsible to choose to breastfeed over using formula for that reason.

There are other life factors involved in my choice as well, but the bottom line is mother's breast is not best for every baby. I think it's terrible for people to make negative comments about formula feeding or for people to speak so disrespectfully to formula moms, they're feeding their children just like you.. you can save judgements for the moms who DON'T feed their kids. :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Well said Tasha :hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

tasha41 said:


> *I've struggled with eating disorders for 7 years, that is one of the main reasons I am not breastfeeding, I knew I couldn't guarantee that I would feed myself reliably and properly after having a baby (trying to lose weight), even though I did really well the entire time I was pregnant. I'm a fit mother etc, but I think it would have been irresponsible to choose to breastfeed over using formula for that reason.*
> 
> There are other life factors involved in my choice as well, but the bottom line is mother's breast is not best for every baby. I think it's terrible for people to make negative comments about formula feeding or for people to speak so disrespectfully to formula moms, they're feeding their children just like you.. you can save judgements for the moms who DON'T feed their kids. :)

Very well put Tasha.

And the part I highlighted is one of the reasons I haven't BFed also(although I didn't struggle for that long :hugs:). And I am very glad that FF is what I chose because I haven't managed to keep my diet balanced after having a baby.
But as I said it was just one of the reasons, there are plenty more that I consider valid and am not ashamed of disclosing.
- Uncomfort
- A new mom, living alone, single, in uni.... I truly couldn't allow myself to be tied down to the couch for weeks and I couldn't risk running into problems and stressing myself.
- For the reasons above I really wanted a routine (though I didn't manage to have one for a long time :lol:).


I believe firmly that in my case breast wasn't best.

And it's sad that in this world, with so much abuse, neglect and poverty we are here picking on each other because of the _way_ food goes into our children. It's just nitpicking...there's no recipe for perfect parenthood and we all do whats best for us. Your kid won't turn out any better/any worse whether you feed him breastmilk or formula.


----------



## nikky0907

And to put an end to my posts in this very thread:

I know alot of people will think I'm selfish for not attempting to BF, but if I really was selfish my daughter today would not have existed.


----------



## alice&bump

right i've not read the whole of this thread, i kinda flicked thru and got a bit bored.

just wanted to add my two-penneth.

i BF until about 2-3 weeks ago. i'll be the first to admit, i've said in the past, i dont see why people choose to FF. to me it was completely natural to BF and i wanted to do it forever and ever, as long as katie would feed for. i got a slight touch of PND, nothin major, but me and OH nearly split up over it. part of the reason?? i was literally glued to the sofa for the first 3 months or so with katie, she fed every 2 hours atleast and i couldnt arrange to go shopping or anything cos i knew she'd want feeding. the simplest task was so so hard.

katie gradually stopped gaining weight, when she was born she was 9lb 12 and on the 98th centile. by 20 weeks, she'd dropped to the 9th centile. she wasnt happy, she cried constantly, she fussed around the boob, she wasnt the happy smily baby i knew and loved. (dont get me wrong, i still loved her). 

for reasons which i'm not going into, my milk dried up. i switched to FF and in a week, she gained 17oz!!!! not cos she was being bulked up, cos she was being fed properly. now, she's a completely different baby. she smiles constantly, screeches all day, blows raspberries, and her weight's right back up again.

i beat myself up so much about having to switch, but christ, i've got a happy, healthy baby who's being fed properly. and when number 2 eventually comes along, i'm considering FF. i really dont think i could go thru the upset of losing my milk again and seeing my baby not putting on weight.

i'm not trying to have a go at anyone, i just wanted to share my experience xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

rafwife said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen :) And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.
> 
> As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S
> 
> Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect
> 
> xx
> 
> I BF and found your post ridiculous.
> 
> Good luck BFing, as many find it very difficult. My area has an 80% drop out rate in the first week.Click to expand...

I BF and I find your post insulting and offensive. Like rafwife, our area has something like an 80% drop off after the first week. I wish you luck.


----------



## tootsy1987

* Originally Posted by moomoo View Post*
Im not really a teen, but i am a youngen And i really, really want to breastfeed. if i cant i'm going to be completly gutted... i truely believe breast is best.. and the reason that so many people push it is because it is best..no other reason.

As great as the formula people reckon it is... you are still feeding your child a load of bulk...thats why ff babies sleep longer, cause their tummies are bloated out with crap to make them feel full for longer..so effectively you are giving your child the equvilent of Slim Fast :S


Its free, quick, convenient and for a few months effort your baby will really reap the rewards by being less ill and being more immune to bugs ect

xx







Im sorry but hasnt this all not been blown right out of propotion!?

I dont think MooMoo said anything ignorant / nasty or judging at all.... it is her view on the way she would like her child to be brought up and fed and her view on breast feeding / formula feeding.... I dont see anything in that judging others for doing so and if anyone has took it the wrong way i dont believe she would ever mean to harm a hair on anyones head! 

Maybe if this was took out of context i think there have been a lot of damn right rude and nasty comments and personal messages left on her profile, she is pregnant herself and has been through soo much that she would never try and upset or judge anyone at all!

I give her huge balls for standing up and telling everyone what she believes in.... after all we live in a world where we have free speech dont we? if you dont believe what she believes then fair enough but no need to be nasty back.

:hugs: to you moomoo and any other non judgers...

xxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Tootsy did you not read the line "so you are effectively giving your child slimfast"

That is offensive ... there is no arguement in that.

Moomoo has been back and defended herself, saying that she didnt think and didnt mean to offend and the atmoshpere was cooled.so theres no need for people to start getting back up on their soapboxes.


----------



## tootsy1987

im not on my soap box at all, it hasnt cooled as u will see if u look on moomoos profile, people are still slating her for it... i just wanted to have my say or am i going to be slated because im not against moomoo?... i only noticed this thread tonight and i believe moomoo was using that as an expression rather than an insult... i am simply trying to show that she meant no harm as a bit of back up as i do believe this has upset her the comments that are very far from what she is!

Also it didnt look like it had cooled off....

RAFWIFE:-
I BF and found your post ridiculous.

Good luck BFing, as many find it very difficult. My area has an 80% drop out rate in the first week.

Annabanana9
I BF and I find your post insulting and offensive.


----------



## polo_princess

What worries me is you seem to imply that her comment wasnt offensive, regardless of what is going on outside of this thread.

If moomoo has a complaint about members taking debate threads too far or to a personal level then she should contact a moderator or admin and it will be dealt with, as can any member who feels they have witnessed something inappropriate on the forum.


----------



## sparkswillfly

That post was about as offensive as you can get....


----------



## tootsy1987

which one moo's or mine sparks??


----------



## sparkswillfly

moos...


----------



## Pyrrhic

tootsy1987 said:


> im not on my soap box at all, it hasnt cooled as u will see if u look on moomoos profile, people are still slating her for it... i just wanted to have my say or am i going to be slated because im not against moomoo?... i only noticed this thread tonight and i believe moomoo was using that as an expression rather than an insult... i am simply trying to show that she meant no harm as a bit of back up as i do believe this has upset her the comments that are very far from what she is!
> 
> Also it didnt look like it had cooled off....
> 
> RAFWIFE:-
> I BF and found your post ridiculous.
> 
> Good luck BFing, as many find it very difficult. My area has an 80% drop out rate in the first week.
> 
> Annabanana9
> I BF and I find your post insulting and offensive.


Sorry, but I find someone saying formula is giving your baby 'crap' and like 'sli fast' ridiculous. In what way was it not? Also, check the time I posted that. The thread HAD died down.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I am the one that posted on her profile and me and moomoo worked it out. So don't drag us into it again!


----------



## tootsy1987

also may i point out, i have never in my posts said it wasnt offensive because to people that have took it the wrong way then of course it has caused offense... all i am trying to say is that Emelie never meant it in the way people have took it as she was sharing her own personal opinion... not what she thought was right or wrong for everyone else...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

this is getting silly it died down and now its all started again! toots its been said, done and died down now, i no your only protecting your friend but people found Moomoos post as offencive i can see where aswell, its up to the ladies and moo to sort this out not have people come in and bring it all up again.. its best left to the ladies that were/are offended and moo to sort out


----------



## BlackBerry25

Also it had cooled off because I made those comments LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Pyrrhic

how did she think it would be taken? Formula is crap and like giving your baby slim fast....how can that be taken a good way?

Sorry, but if one of my BnB friends said that, then I would have the guts to tell them off for it.


----------



## polo_princess

Ok ok enough now ... it HAD died down, lets not drag it back up again, you girls give me a headache lol :hissy:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Exactly, she just didn't know about FF. I talked to her and we worked things out and we both agreed we both were rude. She is now more open minded and realizes there are reasons why people choose to FF. Tootsy, you are even more ignorant for sticking up this sort of thing.


----------



## tootsy1987

wendino said:


> I am the one that posted on her profile and me and moomoo worked it out. So don't drag us into it again!

im not draggin u into in wendino... u dont have to comment at all or read what im posting... again, i am saying my opinion on the matter.... it hasnt died down to moomoo who is still feeling affected by this, she is a really good friend of mine. She would never mean to offend everyone so if she has surely you can all see it as a horrible misunderstanding... thats all...


----------



## BlackBerry25

You said people posting on her profile...well that was me, and pretty much only me, so yes that is dragging me into it. Me and MooMoo had a private conversation and I was really nice to her and we worked things out, ok?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just drop it eh... remember the mods have to clean up after all this arguing just let it die and go about other things


----------



## tootsy1987

thanks for calling me ignorant wendino...! dont think i deserved that but then im not bothered... 

I didnt know this had died down... moomoo told me she was upset by the comments so i looked... saw the comments and had my say... never asked for an arguement as i said in the first message that i thought it had been blown all out of propotion... 

We are all adults ffs... cummmon... thats what a forum is for... to have our say and debates... i never said anyone was right and i also AGAIN never said it wasnt offensive, all i was saying is that i dont believe emelie meant to offend anyone and she was just giving her point of view... if thats the case this thread was dooomed to have conflict like this if people were never open to a comment like that?

again.... im on no ones side, i can just see that she meant no harm or upset!


----------



## tootsy1987

wendino u werent the only one so i wasnt singling out.

*waves a white flag and asks for the debate to be over :D*


----------



## polo_princess

Ok can we finish this now everyone had their say? Like Tracie said some of us have to clear up after you lot :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

FFS can we change the record now?

bellybuttons anyone?


----------



## sparkswillfly

:rofl:


----------



## tootsy1987

lmao! i have a rank belly button... it goes on for about a mile...!! seriously!!!

(she says changing subject with rafwife :D:D) xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

aghhhhhhhhh no! not belly buttons


----------



## nikky0907

I personally see the need for anything else being said. Moomoo apologized and hopefully learned from this little mishap that she hurt other people's feelings.
And I appreciate that very much.


Now lets wrap it up.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I am scared of outies, and my daughter has one. I made a dif thread about it lol


----------



## Tiff

wendino said:


> I am scared of outies, and my daughter has one. I made a dif thread about it lol

I remember that :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

rafwife said:


> FFS can we change the record now?
> 
> bellybuttons anyone?

:rofl: xx


----------



## hannah91

am 17 and going to breast feed when he comes x


----------



## 1st_baby

I loved BF'd and love bottle feeding now ! 

I was bottle fed maybe thats why i like my booze stright out of the bottle lol


----------



## rice.baby

I'm 18 and hoping to breastfeed. :)


----------



## vicky9207

i breastfed.


----------



## Serene123

I'm going to breastfeed forever.. Baby after baby after... :rofl: No I'm kidding.. but I do looooove it!


----------



## Becca-Ox

I did and got mastitus after about a week or two (very painful), then when my daughter was 5 weeks I tried again and carried on up until she was 7 months  I part bottlefed, aprt breastfed. It's more than likely you will have a small problem along the way (sore nipples, mastitus), but think of what's best for your baby, it can be painful, but come on, no where near as bad as childbirth!! x


----------



## Kerryyy

im going to try and see how i get on.


----------



## lucy09

I'm going to bottle feed, i don't know why just never really thought about it until now lol


----------



## NewToThis_x

im going to breastfeed :)


----------



## jo and baba

i will be breastfeeding aswell :) its good for the baby and am lookin forward to it x x


----------



## trainingdoc

At the risk of possibly sparking off the debate again, I think the main thing to take away from this is to consider both options (3 if you include expressing) and maybe have a look at some of the literature if you don't know terribly much. 

From a medical point of view, if you're not sure at the point when you give birth then try BF, as if there's no sucking the milk will dry up within a few days so you won't have the option to change from FF to BF later. 

I think it's particularly important to remember that what each woman chooses is her own decision to make, and while it is impossible for formula to have the exact content of breast milk, they are very similar and getting closer all the time, so please do not feel guilty for making the decision/having to FF. Unfortunately, we're all human, we all make mistakes, and trust me, we will all screw up some pretty big things in our kids lives at some point! This is really not a big enough issue to fret endlessly over. 

I personally am a BFer, and hopefully will continue to be, aisde from anything else, I'm too cheap to buy formula! :blush:


----------



## momoflogan

Anyone want help or advice, message me, im a breastfeeding and new teen parent advisor so can help.


----------

